# Looking for a nice Boer wether sire



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I am looking for a nice Boer sire for my kid's 4H projects. I live in PA, but am willing to travel a few hours for a good buck. Anyone have any for sale or know of someone who does?

Mine seems to have too large of shoulders and not enough length. He looked nice at 6 months, but being my first Boer goat purchase, he isn't going to work out. At least I don't think so...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I am too far away to help...but why dont you post some pics of your current buck and everyone can chime in and give their opinions on if he will make good wethers.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

ok. I have a thread on here with pics of his only kids this year. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f212/need-help-clipping-market-boers-148273/index6.html

I just think I need more chest width, less neck waste, and less slope in the rear. Though neither he nor the dam is very sloped...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

October 2012









August 2012. 8 months old









December 2012. One year old


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Maybe he is more sloped than I thought. When looking at these, he seems to have the same degree of slope as my kids...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I see what you mean, he doesn't have much length at all. Good luck in finding a good wether buck, wish I could help, but too far away


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah, he is thick, but lacks length for sure. 
Toth, I emailed you yesterday about your buckling  It is too bad you guys are so far away. I really like some of the west coast boer babies on here! I keep telling my husband we need to take a trip, LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, we have buyers come from all kinds of States, would love to see you as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is your search going?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Still looking. Seems like we missed a lot of them earlier this year. I am hoping some will be having fall babies. It will be too late to use this year, but will work for next fall. Trouble is, I really like Intruder, he is very sweet and loves to get attention. His sire was very nice. He is also a fullblood and double registered. His sire has a bunch of enoblements. I have a few breeders close that will be having spring kids...


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Able acres is selling a very nice whether sire on the elite coalition sale July 27 but I'm sure he will bring alot


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I do not understand the term.......whether site, what does it mean?


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Stupid auto speller. Wether sire, is the term I do not understand.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Its a buck that throws kids that would do best as excellent market wethers. So basically a buck that throws length, width, muscle and fast growth.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

You can always have a nice buck shipped out. It's really not that hard to find a hauler most of the time. Cost range $250-500 depending on hauler.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Since I am new to this market, I find it difficult to evaluate them via pictures or video only. I really like to get my hands on them and watch them move. I like to see parents too, but sometimes that is difficult. 

bgr09- I will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

What part of PA are u in?


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

He seems to have some very good qualities minus the body length. Maybe you could solve that problem just by breeding to does with good body length....easier to get a new buck though. I love how compact he is bred to the perfect doe I could see some really nice kids out of him.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, that is a nice buck!-Able Acres


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

HoukFarms said:


> What part of PA are u in?


I am in south western PA. Bedford County.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> I am in south western PA. Bedford County.


Ok so not that far we will have some for next year... We had two but they jus sold in he same day lol


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Keep me in mind.


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

I do not breed goats, but my friend Helen does...I can give you the phone number if you want. She purchased all her goats from MAX goats, but she doesn't charge those kind of prices. She also has moonspotted boers!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I will ... And do u had any pics r a website for these moon spotted goats


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

russellp said:


> Stupid auto speller. Wether sire, is the term I do not understand.


Wether sires are produce very nice wether kids. They are typically wide, long and very heavily muscled. Usually they are very clean fronted without the big bulky shoulder and loose skin a breeding stock sire would throw. Also, if you looking at a true texas style wether sire then they would be moderate in their frame size and throw kids that won't get huge but these type of wethers don't win everywhere since a lot of the local shows like a bigger framed goat


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

HalfAChanceFarm said:


> I do not breed goats, but my friend Helen does...I can give you the phone number if you want. She purchased all her goats from MAX goats, but she doesn't charge those kind of prices. She also has moonspotted boers!


Sure. Where is she located?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Not sure what kind of money you are spending, but I saw someone offering to transport a couple bucks from out west to Ohio, and they were originally from ABle acres stock. We have been buying form able acres. really like their stuff. They are asking 2,500 for the one. free transport to Ohio. Very nice 3 year old buck. If you would like more information, give me a shout. The ad is on facebook. Boer goat Trader page. 

I have a nice one going up for Auction beginning of May at the auction in Woodstock,Va. he will be 14 months old at time of auction. We are feeding him out for that sale. Out of Status Quo line and dam is very nice Fullblood herself. But I realize that is a kind of a long time to wait and not be sure you will get him. Otherwise we are sold out for the year.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Found someone selling a "is a Next Dimension buck kid crossed with a RRD. Rugar daughter" they are an on-line friend of mine and are on facebook. If you would like me to connect you to them, Send me a friend request to Donna Arey Boer Goats on facebook. or I can Pm you their contact information. He is 3 months old. Not sure what they are asking, probably fairly reasonable. She has pics on facebook of him. and they do show 4H wethers.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

here is a quick photo of him clipped up.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:


> Not sure what kind of money you are spending, but I saw someone offering to transport a couple bucks from out west to Ohio, and they were originally from ABle acres stock. We have been buying form able acres. really like their stuff. They are asking 2,500 for the one. free transport to Ohio. Very nice 3 year old buck. If you would like more information, give me a shout. The ad is on facebook. Boer goat Trader page.
> 
> Who is selling them? I am looking on that site, but there are many.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what kind of money you are spending, but I saw someone offering to transport a couple bucks from out west to Ohio, and they were originally from ABle acres stock. We have been buying form able acres. really like their stuff. They are asking 2,500 for the one. free transport to Ohio. Very nice 3 year old buck. If you would like more information, give me a shout. The ad is on facebook. Boer goat Trader page.
> ...


----------

